# Related Sites > SQL Course >  SQL course needs to be fixed ASAP ... pretty please :)

## brooksfam

The SQL course is still broken.  Could someone PLEASE fix it soon?  When you start the exercise in unit 3, you get 

"SQL Command Executed

No rows selected."

and, yes, I have tried copying/pasting the example AND test answers into the box prior to submitting.  After unit 3 the Submit button is completely missing from the rest of the units/exercises.  I need this tool for school, so, if possible could it be fixed soon?

Thanks - Dave

----------


## lcole

Hi Dave,

We're working on it.  We hope to have things working normally again as soon as possible.  :Smilie:

----------


## lcole

SQLCourse 1 and 2 are fixed and should be working properly.  If you experience any further problems, please let me know.  lcole@internet.com

----------


## brooksfam

thanks!  other than the fact someone must've went in and deleted some of the data from the empinfo table, lol, it worked like a champ!

----------


## lcole

Brroksfam,

Can you give me a bit more detail?  When I tried the empinfo exercises, the interpreter was working fine.  Did you receive an error message or was there just data missing on the results table?  Do you remember the exact query you submitted to the interpreter?

----------


## brooksfam

Yes, the first & last names, city & state (except the last one of Payson, Arizona) are missing from the table....it just shows empty boxes.  the field names first, last, city & state are still there, just no data under them.  it appears someone executed a delete command on this data.  Below is a link to a screenshot.

http://forums.databasejournal.com/clear.gif




> Brroksfam,
> 
> Can you give me a bit more detail?  When I tried the empinfo exercises, the interpreter was working fine.  Did you receive an error message or was there just data missing on the results table?  Do you remember the exact query you submitted to the interpreter?

----------


## lcole

How very odd.  It was working fine for me, but today I'm getting the same results you are.  We're looking into it again.  I'll post back as soon as I hear it's fixed.

----------


## lcole

SQLCourse is working properly again.  :Smilie:   I'll be keeping a check on it to make sure it continues to work but if you run into a problem, please feel free to contact me.

----------


## csrich

> SQLCourse is working properly again.   I'll be keeping a check on it to make sure it continues to work but if you run into a problem, please feel free to contact me.


I am working on Lesson 5 and it is coming up with the following error "invalid charaters used in command". I c&p from the answer and just changed the field names and the table name.

----------


## CMNicklay

lcole... lesson 5 has an issue. It won't let you insert data into your table. I even went so far as to copy the answer from the answer link and then added the additional rows. Continue to get an error message. Any idea when this will be resolved?

----------


## dbjeditor

Thanks. We'll look into this.

----------

